# Luna in the bath



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Clearly not in a happy bunny!









This is NOT funny 









I'll take the treat but I still hate you









Mmm dirty bath water!!









That better not be shampoo!!









You are not my mummy. You are an evil person!!









Yup. Still hate you









Daddy, this is my 'I am going to kill you' face









I love this shot of her fur :thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Daddy, this is my 'I am going to kill you' face


LOVE that picture!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

metame said:


> LOVE that picture!


Doesn't she look so evil


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Love her grumpiness! :thumbup: And yes the ''kill you'' face is AWESOME!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Doesn't she look so evil


No not evil..........like Victor Meldrew :lol: :lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Love her grumpiness! :thumbup: And yes the ''kill you'' face is AWESOME!!


She was not our friend for a while after that  especially because we wouldn't let her out to roll in the mud


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> No not evil..........like Victor Meldrew :lol: :lol:


LMAO don't let her hear you say that!!  :lol:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww bless her love the pics.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

ellie is the exact same...we bather her the other day and she knew what was coming we asked her to come into the bath room and she droped her head and showed her teeth we kept askin her and she slowly rubbed herself down the side of the wll till she was full flat on the floor teeth showing in the end she ran and my OH ha to lift her into the bath lol!! xx


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

metame said:


> LOVE that picture!


me too :lol:

she is defo expressive haha


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Doesn't she look so evil


*has to agree with acacia*


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

metame said:


> LOVE that picture!


lmao - love them all, but that is my fave too!

Sequeena! You are a bad furmom! You didn't even put a showercap on poor Luna.

You are torturing me with her adoreableness u know!

Stop it!!!! pmsl:lol:

xs for Luna.

D


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh dear I know that face. Bad furmummy doing that to her :lol:


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

whaaa, that face is priceless!!
I bet you are smiling a lot every day!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Great photos, gosh she's growing quick isn't she? Gorgeous girl 

Love the "I wanna kill you" face :lol:, bless her


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Love the pics! 

That last one is like ''has all the water gone yet??'' hehe


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone 

Yes indeed I laugh a lot every day with her, she's so daft at times :lol:

LOL the last pic she was actually fascinated by the way the water was running out of the bath. What can I say? She's easily amused :lol:


----------

